

Zuck treats Facebook investors the same as he treats users -- with disdain - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/software/263120/zuck-treats-facebook-investors-same-he-treats-users-disdain

======
kls
Well in my opinion Facebook is cutting the bankers in on the action not the
other way around, it is funny how many times Wall St. seems to think they are
doing these companies favors. Neither is doing the other a favor, it is a
business deal and if the numbers make sense you invest, if they don't you
don't worry about whether the guy finds it a valuable use of his time, which
is irrelevant. This seems more like teen drama dusted up by media, than a real
issue. As any smart business person would leave the number to his numbers
people and get on with innovating.

------
benologist
I guess that would be how ITWorld treats HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=bdking>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bdking>

